# Difference between tyres



## Essexduccys (May 26, 2014)

Can someone please tell me the difference between commercial van tyres and camping tyres? In other words can I use them on my motor home?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

In a word YES.

Commercial van tyres are fine as long have they have adequate load capacity.

Paul.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Van Tyres or "Camper" Tyres??*

Stand by for a variety of differing opinions!

FWIW, I have Avon Avantzas on my MH and they are fine.

I needed to adjust tyre pressure to get a good compromise between comfort and stability but, once that was done, they have been fine.

This is on a 6 wheel, 5 tonne, MH - other vehicles may "prefer" different tyres.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I believe that camping tyres have additionally strengthened side-walls to reflect the fact that they will usually be fully loaded and will often spend long periods of time standing in one place. So saying commercial tyres are fine if they have the right load rating but I suppose it's possible that one may not get the same life out of them as dedicated camping tyres.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Check the ply rating, a C rated commercial tyre will normally be 8 ply at least, possibly more.

Our trailer wheels have Hankook RA08 175R13C tyres, 8 ply while the equivalent car tyre is 4 or 6 ply.

As long as you have the speed and weight rating suitable for your vehicle and you run at the correct pressures, you'll be fine.

We had a bit of an event over tyres last year, which was resolved in writing by the insurers.

We bought 255/65R16 tyres with a 106T load/speed rating, and we were told by a tyre company that they were not the same as originally fitted (correct, originals were 109T and the new ones were 106T) and therefore illegal.

The insurers ruled that as long as the tyres fitted the rims and as long as the rims were as fitted by the factory, they had no problem with the tyres we bought. They backed it up in writing.

109H is 2271lbs and 130mph rating

106T is 2094lbs and 118mph rating

We have had them on for three years with issues whatsoever.

Peter


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have looked into this a few times and my observations are...

1. Normal van tyres have the same speed rating as the equivalent CP tyre.
2. Normal van tyres have the same load rating as CP tyres.
3. Clearly the people who make tyres consider the commercial tyre to have the same capabilities as the CP variety.
4. If it's good enough for the people who make the tyres that's good enough for me.
5. CP tyres cost a LOT more than the commercial van type yet have IDENTICAL load and speed rating. Why??

I have used the commercial van type tyres for many years, saved a small fortune, and not had any issues, but as they have the same ratings as CP tyres I wouldn't would I?

Save your money and buy the "White van man" product.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

One good thing about the Michelin Agilis Camping is that they are M&S marked and rated which makes them legal for winter use in all EU countries.
Although this does not make them full winter tyres, some that may think paying a small premium, worth while.


----------



## tams (Apr 16, 2014)

We had this query in March and we were assured by a motorhome garage that they are just as good and half the price. 

while we are talking tyres has anybody filled theirs with nitrogen ?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

tams said:


> We had this query in March and we were assured by a motorhome garage that they are just as good and half the price.
> 
> while we are talking tyres has anybody filled theirs with nitrogen ?


Hi,

Yes cars and Motorhome. Didn't notice any difference and they still need pumping up on a regular basis.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Our Nexen Roadian A/T tyres are road biased but have M&S rating although classed as a summer tyre.

Peter


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm sure they could be prosecuted under the trades description act if they are marked M&S and classified as summer tyres. 
Not a lot snow around in the summer.

I think the summer/ winter description is not as clear as it should be.

M&S on the tyre is the only legally requirement when you drive in any EU countries in the winter. Full winter tyres, marked with a snow flake, are superior but are not a legal requirement in any EU country.
Carrying chains is in some.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

tams said:


> We had this query in March and we were assured by a motorhome garage that they are just as good and half the price.
> 
> while we are talking tyres has anybody filled theirs with nitrogen ?


No and I have cylinders full off the stuff (OFN).

Save your money.

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

M&S = Marks and Spencer

M+S = Winter Tyres. :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Do we worry too much about this?
As long as the tyres have the load carrying capacity and are in good condition, so what?

Mine are round, black, like new winter tyres and I use them anytime.

Ray.


----------



## mikeclowes (May 30, 2012)

Hi I have just had Michelin camper van tyres fitted.
I did a bit of research first by calling Avon, Michelin and Hankook .Michelin being.
The only one of these that make a dedicated campervan tyre.Avon and Hankook both told me they have the same rating but do not recommend the pressures required for motor homes use.
2other companies making campervan tyres are Pirelli and Continental
Insurance wise use the recommended that is what a tyre fitter told me.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Do we worry too much about this?
> As long as the tyres have the load carrying capacity and are in good condition, so what?
> 
> Mine are round, black, like new winter tyres and I use them anytime.
> ...


I agree with you Ray but some people might be mislead into thinking that they have to buy a new set of "full winter snowflake marked" tyres if they are going on holiday in the winter.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

mikeclowes said:


> Hi I have just had Michelin camper van tyres fitted.
> I did a bit of research first by calling Avon, Michelin and Hankook .Michelin being.
> The only one of these that make a dedicated campervan tyre.Avon and Hankook both told me they have the same rating but do not recommend the pressures required for motor homes use.
> 2other companies making campervan tyres are Pirelli and Continental
> Insurance wise use the recommended that is what a tyre fitter told me.


Surely, if the load rating is appropriate, the tyres ought to be able to take the required air pressure?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

BillCreer said:


> I agree with you Ray but some people might be mislead into thinking that they have to buy a new set of "full winter snowflake marked" tyres if they are going on holiday in the winter.


If you are travelling to certain areas of certain countries between certain dates - you certainly do.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Stanner said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you Ray but some people might be mislead into thinking that they have to buy a new set of "full winter snowflake marked" tyres if they are going on holiday in the winter.
> ...


We disagree, yet again, as you don't.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Based on the assumption that these guys know what they are talking about - this ought to assist those with differing viewpoints agree on what is actually required rather then arguing for the sake of it

http://www.blackcircles.com/tyres/winter-tyres/laws-and-legislation

Cheers

Dave


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Dave, saved me digging that lot out yet again.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

HarleyDave said:


> Based on the assumption that these guys know what they are talking about - this ought to assist those with differing viewpoints agree on what is actually required rather then arguing for the sake of it
> 
> http://www.blackcircles.com/tyres/winter-tyres/laws-and-legislation
> 
> ...


I think the Camper tyres are supposed to run quieter but, as someone has already said, it's probably a rip off. :evil:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Of course this is all a bit confusing as we intend to go via Madrid next December and January with tyres marked "Four Season".

Ray.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Dave, saved me digging that lot out yet again.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Of course this is all a bit confusing as we intend to go via Madrid next December and January with tyres marked "Four Season".
> 
> Ray.


Keep to the Frankie Vallis and you'll be ok or you could Walk like a man.

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

HarleyDave said:


> Based on the assumption that these guys know what they are talking about - this ought to assist those with differing viewpoints agree on what is actually required rather then arguing for the sake of it
> 
> http://www.blackcircles.com/tyres/winter-tyres/laws-and-legislation
> 
> ...


"assumption" ?



> Please Note:This page had been created as a general guide to EU winter tyre laws and is not to be used as basis for legal requirements - always check with the appropriate Governmental Institution to ensure your compliance with current legislation.


and even they can't get the terminology right -



> and the marking M&S on their sidewall.


................they seem to think Marks & Spencer make tyres. :roll:

I'll leave you two to have your argument with a foreign policeperson at the side of a snowy road. :wink:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

For anyone who is confused by the "discussion" about "winter" tyres I suggest that they read through this...................

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-112505-winter-tyres.html


----------

